

Show HN: I just hacked together an app to map broadband speeds. - elliottkember
http://speedmap.heroku.com/

======
d0m
There's a map. Without more information, it looks like maps.google.com.

~~~
elliottkember
Can't you see the little pink icons with speeds on them?

~~~
wdewind
nope

~~~
elliottkember
Aw, sorry about that. What browser are you using?

~~~
u238
I dont see it. Latest Firefox on OS X.

~~~
elliottkember
Okay - figured it out, errant ' chars. Try again!

------
wdewind
it would be helpful if you could make the adding 1 click. i have to leave your
site, then come back, then go to back to the other site and copy the next
field..etc etc. no one is really going to do that.

you could do a combination of geolocation and screen scraping to do it (or
maybe there is a better way, that's just the first thing that came to mind),
and it would probably take a bit so you'd have to ask the user to wait or
something.

~~~
patrickryan
This is exactly why I left the site. If a site asks me to leave, I will be
less likely to return and enter data.

------
lftl
It would be interesting if you added in a question about price that people
paid as well.

While the sample size is small, I'm surprised that the US is largely on par
with Europe in terms of speed. I'd expect though that price / speed is much
better in Europe.

------
yurifury
Can you make add the control to switch to the map view? Looking around
sometimes takes too long to load in Satellite mode, which is probably
indicative of my broadband speed.

~~~
elliottkember
Done! Hope that helps.

------
sumeeta
I wish it would’ve zoomed in and opened my entry after I submitted. Kinda fun,
though.

~~~
elliottkember
good call - I'll add that :)

------
vgurgov
why dont you get my location(from IP) and speed automatically and make adding
simple one-click process?

~~~
rbranson
This is often very inaccurate.

